# AFAW BB tip top size - What is the correct size?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tommy et al,

The web lists the tip top size as 9/64ths. Some other documents list it as 8 mm. Can you clarify which is correct (Is 8 mm close to 9/64th?)?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

8mm is the size of the ring(guide), 9/64th is the size of the tube.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Hellrhay

Tommy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

HR,

Thanks for the info. I thought it was 9/64s and that is what I just ordered...Can't wait to get started on this project. Looking a bunch of ideas for the butt wrap as we speak... 

Tommy,

Thanks for all your help.

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> HR,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I thought it was 9/64s and that is what I just ordered...Can't wait to get started on this project. Looking a bunch of ideas for the butt wrap as we speak...
> 
> ...


I believe the 9 is correct for the tube, you would most likely want a size 12mm or size 16mm for the ring size, an 8 would be way too small. I used a 12 ring on mine, it works fine.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

9/64 is about 3.6 mm. I agree with Mark, 8 is awfully small for a tip guide on a 14' surf stick.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Upon closer reading I have to say that I would not want a tip guide smaller than a 10. Probaly go with a 12.

Tommy


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

12


----------

